# Fish Oil



## Tobi (Jan 15, 2015)

Does fish oil really help clear things up? I ve been taking it for the last 3 days and felt a little better finally today.... Any of you guys felt a definite difference using fish oil or any other natural supplements?


----------



## Cambella2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

I believe taking care of your body is very important for mental health. Eating a well-balanced meal, taking necessary vitamins, getting sunlight, keeping active, etc. I'm sure you know all of this. However, Fish oils should be part of a healthy regime.


----------



## Tobi (Jan 15, 2015)

I also ordered some New Mood by Onnit. What are your thoughts on 5 HTP pills like New Mood?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

I've never taken it, but I've heard it can help increase cognitive functions


----------



## Cambella2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

I heard that it can be helpful


----------



## Cambella2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

Vitamin B complex, Vitamin D, Magnesium, are a few others


----------



## Tobi (Jan 15, 2015)

yea new mood has vitamin b6 and 5htp which catalysizes it into seratonin..........i just started taking multi vitamins fish oil and b complex i'm only 3 days into it so i cant say much time will tell


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

keep us posted!


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

Cambella2002 said:


> I believe taking care of your body is very important for mental health. Eating a well-balanced meal, taking necessary vitamins, getting sunlight, keeping active, etc. I'm sure you know all of this. However, Fish oils should be part of a healthy regime.


This. I don't believe taking fish oil suppluments alone will make a huge difference, but really taking care of your body as a whole will. But yes, omega-3 fatty acids are a necessity.


----------



## Tobi (Jan 15, 2015)

Taking fish oil, a multivitamin , and b complex has really made a difference in at least getting rid of the brain fog a noticeable amount. It is nothing astonishing but i feel like i'm making progress. Again, I've just started taking all this like 5 days ago so I'm excited to see the real long term benefits. Also i've started working out a week ago which REALLY helps with the anxiety. It is something to get my mind off of everything. SOOO TAKE SUPPLIMENTS WORK OUT AND TALK TO YOUR FRIENDS really the best temporary "cure" to DP


----------



## vertigodream (Oct 5, 2014)

fish oil, b vitamins, and actually green tea supplements help my mood, and help make me feel better.


----------



## Tobi (Jan 15, 2015)

yea green tea is awesome I love tea too.... I will update on how the supplements are working over the coming weeks because I feel like I'm so close to being over this DP crap


----------



## Tobi (Jan 15, 2015)

Then what do you think helps more


----------



## Ddenise31 (Jan 24, 2015)

I believe it helps, yes...Cos I used to take for few years, suddenly stopped for a week, my DR and anxieties became worse...so yes I believe it helps to a certain extent...keep at it. Also important to practice mindfulness and focus when sparked.


----------



## NoFluxes (Oct 26, 2014)

It certainly helps and even if it doesn't help your depersonalization symptoms it will help you through any kind of lows at a good enough dosage. I mega dose on high quality brands of fish oil liquid forms, about 10 grams a day. Just make sure the total amount of omega 3's is high.


----------

